

MIT Debugging Program Recycles Code for a Good Cause - bpolania
http://www.informationweek.com/it-life/mit-debugging-program-recycles-code-for-a-good-cause/d/d-id/1321135?_mc=NL_IWK_EDT_IWK_daily_20150709&cid=NL_IWK_EDT_IWK_daily_20150709&elq=ca819979574846488e00c5a7c777823b&elqCampaignId=15418&elqaid=61909&elqat=1&elqTrackId=a7e8c9f9294640308ba9fbc867bc7cc7

======
greenyoda
Discussion from 9 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9804036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9804036)

